

Ask HN: Ad networks which allow multiple destination URLs in the ads - ucla_jatt

Hi everyone,
I am still new to the world of ads. I would like to place a banner ad that has multiple links to different destination URLs. Does anybody know of an adnetwork that allows that?
======
mahmud
Use a URL redirector.

